# New Superdrol from the UK



## Tre (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got my Superdrol called 'Twisted Iron Supplements Hyperdrol', look it up;

The site has paypal, & the people running it are cool as hell;

Made it here in 6 days; no seizures for me  they made sure to label it correctly. 

I will post my results, because I figure I can just simply summarize everything that happens within this 4 weeks;
I will post the amount of weight gained, the change in body fat %, and the strength progress;

I blast and cruise, so just remember this is just a little blast! Other than that, I've been pinning sust ED;

Stay tuned


----------



## bigdom5499 (Mar 23, 2014)

Superdrol is the shitt.  its a shame its schedule III here in the states, but good to hear im guna have to stock up on a few bottles now


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info bro, I need to find me some legit Pheraplex.


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> Thanks for the info bro, I need to find me some legit Pheraplex.



Phera is one of the rare ones; you'd have to really look thoroughly to find it, and raws might very likely be a possibility;

There lots of different Designer companies like that one, although I was very disappointed with the brand Dragon Nutrition; 
Their M1T was 100% not M1T lol; total garbage..


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2014)

bigdom5499 said:


> Superdrol is the shitt.  its a shame its schedule III here in the states, but good to hear im guna have to stock up on a few bottles now




SD is one of the easiest to find, & one of the cheapest up there;

Just make sure you specify shipping discretion, & explain thoroughly that you want to ensure that the arrival is successful.


----------



## MrAvg (Mar 25, 2014)

Tre said:


> Just got my Superdrol called 'Twisted Iron Supplements Hyperdrol', look it up;
> 
> The site has paypal, & the people running it are cool as hell;
> 
> ...


saw your post about a week ago about Twisted Iron and ordered a couple items from Twisted Iron. Delivery was about a week with tracking. Very good service.


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 11, 2014)

Tre said:


> Phera is one of the rare ones; you'd have to really look thoroughly to find it, and raws might very likely be a possibility;
> 
> There lots of different Designer companies like that one, although I was very disappointed with the brand Dragon Nutrition;
> Their M1T was 100% not M1T lol; total garbage..



I got some injectable Pheraplex  from Lab Of Shadows (LOS) and is good to go I just can't find any more from this lab since BB passed away. If anybody knows where to find this lab let me know please.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> I got some injectable Pheraplex  from Lab Of Shadows (LOS) and is good to go I just can't find any more from this lab since BB passed away. If anybody knows where to find this lab let me know please.



It was his. I have a lot of his stuff


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok I guess I can stop my search, thanks brah.


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 8, 2014)

Any one else have luck getting this


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

In on this! 

Love these logs!


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 28, 2014)

I can still find SD easy online and probably even locally because I know guys who have a nice stock of it lol. Good shit but it was just too harsh for me


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

Retraction.... TIS Hyperdrol sucked cock don't buy it .....bunk

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------

